# Used lathe



## Bvh56 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the board and somewhat new to woodworking. I'm interested in buying a used lathe and was wondering what are some of the good brand names out there? I want to make bowls as well as spindles. Is there a certain size I should look for? Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Hard to answer your question because do not know how much want to spend. Your ability to make minor repairs or complete restore a wood lathe. All used wood lathes sold by private owners, auction houses and used woodworking equipment stores are as is where is and NO WARRANTIES! 

I think important to know new prices of lathe with features you want. If look at this list of lathes currently on the market, perhaps can tailor your search and help you decide to buy new or used. 

http://www.nealaddy.org/pub/Lathe_List.html

Finding a complete and serviceable used wood lathe can be daunting task. Definitely deals out there, also lot of junk.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

In used lathes whatever you find send the info back here and ask about the quality. There are some good buys out there and there are some dogs. Someone on the board will probably know which is which. Brands, Delta, Jet, Powermatic,Oliver, Woodfast, General. There are more older lathes that I can't remember very well. These are the ones you see mostly that are decent lathes. Some Grizzly lathes are OK and very few Harbour freight. 
You'll want a lathe that has at least 12" swing. Depending on the length of spindle you want to turn anything from 18" to 36" between centers. For table legs 32" is the leg length on most so add alittle extra and plan for 34 to 36". 
If your going to do bowls make sure it slows down to at least 500 rpm. Slower is better. Variable speed is nice but hard to find in used lathes unless you want to spend a fair amount of money.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't use mine for pens or bowls, mostly for spindles, balusters, and newels. I would suggest looking for one with standard mounts that can accept a variety of accessories, multi speed, and iron frame.












 







.


----------



## Bvh56 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks all. I'm thinking of spending in the $500.00 range or more. I have looked on Craigslist (Chicago area) and there seems to be a a lot of overpriced old junk on here.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Standard spindle sizes are 1"x8 1 1/4" x 8. Less common but still usable 1 1/2x8 and M33. Most modern lathes will accept #2 morse tapers in the tailstock and headstock. Some lathes have a solid headstock, that's not a deal breaker but does limit what you can do.


----------



## Bvh56 (Nov 8, 2011)

What do you guys think about this one. http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/tls/2692032123.html


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Look for a Delta 46-460 or a jet mini. My Delta has served me well and I would not get rid of it for nothing. The 46-460 is a 1hp with reverse and a #2MT. I did not get the extension bed because I do not do spindle work., but it would be nice to have. By the way, Where are you from? You need to add some to your profile and we can help more finding what your looking for.
Don


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Bvh56 said:


> What do you guys think about this one. http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/tls/2692032123.html


 
That looks to be a nice looking lathe.$400-450 would be a good deal if it works good.


----------



## Bvh56 (Nov 8, 2011)

Or maybe these http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/tls/2683656805.html or http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/tls/2685684299.html


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

In my opinion the Jet is a better lathe than the those Delta's. I owned the first one. It sucked. The 14" Delta is better but I don't think it's as good a lathe as the Jet. Both of them have a slow speed that is pushing too fast for bowls but I did turn a lot of bowls with them. You just have to weight the lathe down so it doesn't walk so much. For spindles they all work but what I remembered the Jet had less vibration than the small Delta. Don't know about the 14" Delta.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Well, looking at the other 2 selections I would go with the Jet in the first picture. If they are willing to come down on the price a little you can get some nice turning tools. Also, when buying turning tools I would stay away from whole sets. Most of the time you will only use 1 or 2 out of the set and really need a different one. My suggestion is to buy one or 2 at a time. For tools look up www.pennstateind.com . They carry Benjamins Best and is good for starting out. The prices are good too.


----------



## Bvh56 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the help and advice guys. I'm waiting for a call back on the jet lathe. Now if I can find a deal on a table saw like I have seen in out of state listings I would be set.


----------



## Bvh56 (Nov 8, 2011)

So I bought the jet lathe today for $400.00. However it did not come with a chuck only the face plate. So looks like I need to get one and some tools. Thanks again for the help guys. I'm sure I will be asking more questions in the future.


----------



## Hhaines (Nov 26, 2008)

I would be very comfortable with this machine.....it will work well for spindles as well as bowls. I have an old Dela Rockwell that is older than dirt, but I turn all kinds of stuff....I make my own faceplaces, and fixtures to do several functions........so a lathe like this one has a lot of versatility......it's well buit, heavy, and looks to be in good condition.....I'd go for it....."It ain't the gun...it's the gunner.....


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Bvh56 said:


> So looks like I need to get one and some tools.


.....................and so it begins...............:laughing:


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

If your gonna turn bowls you will need a good chuck. There are some nice ones out there and some out there that will get you hurt. A "GOOD" chuck is important because when you have a bowl turning at 1000 plus rpm you want something that will hold it. If that chuck doesn't do its job, that bowl will come off the lathe like a rocket. I have the Talon Oneway and the Super Nova 2 chuck. I think the Talon Oneway is a better chuck between the two. I don't see you finding a used chuck anywhere but you might get lucky. Chucks will run from around $130.00 and up. The Talon is around $200.00 or so. It sounds high but after I got over the shock of the price, the Talon chuck is one of the best investments I made. Hope this helps and Congrats on the lathe.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

I wouldn’t necessarily say you have to have a chuck to turn bowls. Lately I’ve been using a waste block a lot more and like it. I think it depends on what type of bowl you plan to turn and the routine you get into from start to finish.

If I’m making a bowl from a log or a solid piece of wood I would probably use my chuck. If it’s something like a segmented bowl I would use the face plate and a waste block.

What’s the saying? “There’s a lot of ways to skin a cat” :yes:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Bvh56 said:


> So I bought the jet lathe today for $400.00. However it did not come with a chuck only the face plate. So looks like I need to get one and some tools. Thanks again for the help guys. I'm sure I will be asking more questions in the future.




Here is a damn good chuck:


http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CSCBARR4.html


----------



## Hhaines (Nov 26, 2008)

Your lathe should have a 1' 8 tpi spindle.....if you go to your local hardware store and buy a handful of 1' 8 nuts. Drill out hardwood blocks and set the nuts in epoxy.....glue on a waste block and true it up.....I dish out the center of the watse block to assure a true flat bonding surface.....glue your work piece to the waste block and "Viola"......I've been turning bowls for 15 years and I don't own a snazzy chuck.....once you get on to this idea you can make your own sanding plates, sharpening discs, and other accessories. I recently made my own Longworth Chuck with this technique. A very good idea is to cut 1/8 deep groves around the flat facets of the nuts to insure a secure hold by the epoxy. Lathes are a really great source of expression of your ideas......when you get hooked that's all she wrote.....it has been for me anyway......good turning.....


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Harold Haines said:


> if you go to your local hardware store and buy a handful of 1' 8 nuts. Drill out hardwood blocks and set the nuts in epoxy.....glue on a waste block and true it up.


Now that's a great idea! I never would have thought of that. and to think I was just about to order another face plate for my sanding disc.

Thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

An alternative to setting nuts into blocks using epoxy ... the Beall 1" 8tpi wood tap ... http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020109/19445/Beall-1-x-8-TPI-Spindle-Tap.aspx


----------



## Bvh56 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I'm still building my shop so I have not be able to use the lathe yet. And I don't have any lathe tools yet. From what I read looks like I should get a bowl gouge and a spindle gouge first ?


----------

